# Reduccion de velocidad de un motor ac



## william duran (Mar 20, 2009)

Que pasa si coloco un diodo polarizado directamente a un motor ac.  sera que su velocidad se reduce?

Con un rectificador de media onda se puede hacer el control de velocidad del motor.

Como lo hago.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 20, 2009)

La velocidad de un motor de AC depende de tres variables:
    1. El numero de polos construidos en el motor, el cual determina la velocidad base
    2.- La frecuencia del voltaje de linea AC.
    3.- El par aplicado a la carga del motor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2009)

william duran dijo:
			
		

> Que pasa si coloco un diodo polarizado directamente a un motor ac.  sera que su velocidad se reduce?
> 
> Con un rectificador de media onda se puede hacer el control de velocidad del motor.
> 
> Como lo hago.


Depende del motor
Si es un motor tipo *"Universal"* (Con carbones), se reduce su velocidad, si es un motor tipo *"Jaula de Ardillas"* lo *! Quemas ¡*


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 21, 2009)

Fogonazo,estoy de acuerdo con tigo,solo apuntar que cuando he tenido que cambiar un rele de 220vac y no he tenido sino de 110vac y es urgente a las 3 de la mañana en medio de una averia le he metido un diodo en serie y al rectificar media onda quedan 110vac y en teoria me lo tenia que quemar a medio plazo...pero sorprendentemente se recalienta que no veas pero uno lleva mas de tres años dia y noche en una maquina funcionando...(a que acojona?...)...saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2009)

Si, en un motor universal (taladro, aspiradora) funciona, de hecho algunas máquinas herramientas lo traen de fábrica para darle dos velocidades, en un motor jaula de ardilla con un díodo, ya te lo dice Fogonazo , te resulta humo y "Fogonazo".

Daniel JEJE, vieja trampa para salir del paso con contactores, alguna vez le he puesto un doblador con dos díodos y dos capacitores chicos ( para que sea menos del doble) un Domingo a uno de bobina de 380 y ha quedado andando !

Volviendo al motor, a un jaula podrías probar con un capacitor en serie para hacerlo resbalar, tenes mucho menos torque, pero bajo ciertas condiciones podría andar.

Yo de hecho se lo hice a una máquina barata de un amigo que tenía un motorcito con una reductora para posicionar un mecanismo en forma variable, y siempre se pasaban para un lado o para el otro. ¡Ya sabemos la solución variador!
El tema es que había que resolverlo con cero pesos, el freno no servía porque como andaba demasiado rápido, por más que frenara ya era tarde. El motorcito era trifásico pero de solo 3 cables , así que no daba para estrella triángulo. Le puse un contactor, un pulsador y tres capacitores idénticos en serie en cada fase y quedó andando una joyita. Y es que solo lo usan unos segundos para hacer el arrime final.

 .


----------



## sergioadel (Mar 22, 2009)

hola william duran: primero tenmos que diferenciar que hay dos tipos de motores de CA monofásicos: el primero es el motor serie que tienen bobinado tanto el estator como el rotor.estos se utilizan en electrodomésticos pequeños (licuadoras, aspiradoras, etc.) y el segundo es del tipo a inducción donde sólo es bobinado el estator y el rotor es jaula de ardilla que no es bobinado su aplicación es. ventiladores, bombas centrífugas, amoladoras de bancos, heladeras, etc.
A los primeros (motor serie) es fácil cambiarles la velocidad a la mitad con sólo ponerle un diodo en serie que hace que al motor le llegue sólo 1/2 ciclo de CA.
A los del tipo INDUCCIÓN "tené cuidado porque se puede quemar" en quererle disminuir la velocidad ya que según el circuito que posee internamente al bajar la velocidad se vuelve a conectar el bobinado de arranque que se activa mediante un disyuntor centrífugo que posee dentro.
Resumiendo: Si querés disminuir la velocidad de un motor a Inducción primero fijate que sea de capacitor permanente donde el bobinado de arranque permanentemente posee corriente y no se desconecta y luego existe un circuito electrónico de cruce por cero que se regula la velocidad mediante potenciometro, diac, triac y dos o tres condensadores de poliéster. (es el que se usa para los ventiladores de techo que se llaman dimmer. muchos saludos.


----------



## javielchispas (Mar 23, 2009)

Daniel.more dijo:
			
		

> se recalienta que no veas pero uno lleva mas de tres años dia y noche en una maquina funcionando...(a que acojona?...)...



...acojona que si en tres años tu proveedor no ha sido capaz de suministrarte un relé de 110v, ¿cúanto tardará cuando le pidas algo dfícil?...


----------



## crisallse (Mar 23, 2009)

Amigo
Al parecer tienes una mezcla de varias cosas:
En primer lugar tu relé de 220vac queda siempre sometido a semiciclos de 110vac, por lo que el recalentamiento de tu relé de 110vac, con el diodo en serie, es natural ya que lo expones a un semiciclo de 110vac, siendo este de semiclos de 55vac.
En segundo lugar me quedo con las tres reglas de mabauti conciderando una cuarta:
1. El numero de polos construidos en el motor, el cual determina la velocidad base 
2.- La frecuencia del voltaje de linea AC. 
3.- El par aplicado a la carga del motor. 
4.- Circuito de disparo con SCR´s en las diferentes etapas de la sinusoide.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2009)

Estimado Crisallse, para mi es válido como EMERGENCIA en un service de máquina con tensión en sus controles de 200 o 220Vac, instalar un contactor de bobina 110 con un díodo en serie, del mismo modo que doblar y poner uno de bobina de 380, hasta que uno reponga el que corresponde ! ¿Ok?

¿El mayor riesgo cuál sería? ¿que se queme antes que uno haga la reparación definitiva? . . . Y buéhhh . . . 

Deberá revisar la teoría, ya que los alemanes y americanos construyeron en los 60's máquinas con motores de mas de 10 Hp y velocidad variable a traves de insertarle mas o menos resistencias trifásicas a traves de un juego de 5 contactores via un conmutador rotativo manejándolos como valores binarios. ¡ ¡ ¡ Y funcionan las 24 horas ! ! !

He visto controlar velocidad con tres inductores o con tres capacitores (ésto para breves tiempos) también en serie con cada fase en motores trifásicos.

Así que mezcla o no, lo que posteo está funcionando, no es invento propio. Reclamos a los Germanos y Yankees.

.


----------



## juan_8 (May 16, 2009)

hola amigos tengo una amoladora y nose que le sucede porque al parecer le falta fuerza es decir gira con menos velocidad que lo habitual mi pregunta es no eran los carbones?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2009)

Primero comprobá que gire libremente , fijate que los carbones no se hayan atascado con el polvillo , de ser necesario podés desarmarla y hacerle una limpieza completa , ojo no golpees ni hagas palanca contra los bobinados. Si la desarmás comprobá que el rotor no roce los campos.

Ni se te ocurra lavar los bobinados con kerosene que es conductor y después habría que hornearlos , si podés usar nafta.

Al colector le podés pasar una lija fina enrollada en él , y después limpiás , profundizas apenas un poquito las aislaciones entre las delgas con la punta de una sierrita de cortar metales. Paciencia  y mucho cuidado  !

Suerte !


----------

